# Best Smelling Products (Shampoo + Conditioner)



## Glitter (Dec 17, 2005)

I've heard of a Suave shampoo and conditioner which smells like coconut, so I'm wondering if anyone else knows of products which smell like fruit?


----------



## BuyMeLipGloss (Dec 18, 2005)

TiGi stuff has the best scent in general IMO.


----------



## aznsmurfy (Dec 18, 2005)

i like a lot of the scents from asian/japanese brands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 they smell gooood


----------



## estrella (Dec 18, 2005)

Aussie Moist shampoo & conditioner smell like Jolly Rancher candies...not any specific one, but like when you open up the bag and can smell all of them mingling together.


----------



## user2 (Dec 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BuyMeLipGloss* 
_TiGi stuff has the best scent in general IMO._

 
I TOTALLY agree!!

It's soooo yummy!

I have Fasionista Shampoo and Conditioner and it smells like a walk through a berry field!

If you like coconut, you should try the Manipulator series! It smells alot like Pina Colada!


----------



## xSazx (Dec 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BuyMeLipGloss* 
_TiGi stuff has the best scent in general IMO._

 
Yeah, def.


----------



## thesweetlove (Dec 21, 2005)

I use herbal essences. It smells really good and it does wonders for my hair.


----------



## Krista (Dec 21, 2005)

I used to use one called Fresh Concepts (I think that's what it's called) that smelled like fruit. It was sooo good!

And of course Lush shampoos smell amazing.


----------



## deathcabber (Dec 21, 2005)

3rd for TiGi, its addicting!!! Also, for lowend I love Garnier.


----------



## so_siqqq (Dec 21, 2005)

TiGi does make good smelling products though keep in mind good smelling products don't always produce good results (i.e Garnier Fructis).


----------



## bocagirl (Dec 22, 2005)

Elucence Shampoo and Conditioner smells great.


----------



## schiller16 (Dec 25, 2005)

Mmm sauve coconut is good and the strawberries and cream stuff


----------



## BuyMeLipGloss (Dec 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *so_siqqq* 
_TiGi does make good smelling products though keep in mind good smelling products don't always produce good results (i.e Garnier Fructis)._

 
ITA, garnier does nothing for my hair.  i do like TiGI products in general though.  another brand that smells good but sucks (for me) is the V05 strawberries and cream one.


----------



## so_siqqq (Dec 25, 2005)

V05 is like hit or miss. It works with some people and just doesn't with others. And the only product from the Garnier Fructis line that works decently is the pomade and that's about it.


----------



## JJones (Dec 29, 2005)

I love the smell of  tigi or lush


----------



## prppygrl69 (Dec 29, 2005)

i like garnier! has good smelling products and the smoothing line is pretty good i love the smell.but im thermasilk and biolage all the way


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 29, 2005)

I like the way Paul Mitchell's Awapuhi shampoo smells.


----------



## missdiorable (Dec 29, 2005)

paul mitchells teatree has this refreshing smell that i like


----------



## black_crx (Jan 2, 2006)

I really love the hairproducts from MMU Cosmetics. You can select your favorite from over 400 smells! It has everything... floral, fruity, freshly, spicy, foody... everithing!! And care is really good... the products are in high quality!


----------



## justalildirrtyx (Jan 4, 2006)

biolage shampoo+conditioner smells like coconut andd daily essentials conditioner smells apple-ish but REALLY good!  i cant explain it ahahh.. =]


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 4, 2006)

I love Victoria's Secret Pear Glace' Shampoo & Conditioner.


----------



## tracie (Jan 5, 2006)

Another vote for TIGI, especially for fashionista..smells like grape bubblegum to me


----------



## MACreation (Jan 6, 2006)

Paul Mitchell shampoo& conditioner 
that smells like coconut....mmmmmmmm!


----------



## litlaur (Jan 7, 2006)

Paul Mitchell Super Skinny smells kind of like melon to me.

Not fruity, but I love Brilliant Brunette. It smells chocolatey.


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Jan 7, 2006)

i love TiGi, it's the only thing that really works for my hair tooo.


----------



## fondue (Jan 7, 2006)

Fudge wet hed shampoo and conditioner.
Smells like pineapple....


----------



## dirtygirl (Jan 11, 2006)

Actually, Bath and Body works aromatherapy shampoos smell amazzzing to me.

I agree about the Suave coconut and the Manipulator series. Those smell DELISH.



but i use shampoo for quality (cuz i pay a decent amount for my color), so I stick with Paul Mitchell Daily Color Care. It smells okay and works great on my hair.


----------



## cdnaddict (Apr 21, 2008)

i actually want to _drink _my back to basics coconut mango s&c. smells like a pina colada... mm and the scent lasts all day in my hair!


----------



## kaexbabey (Apr 21, 2008)

victoria's secret so sexy shampoos and conditioners! my favorite! the scent lasts even between washings.


----------



## ..kels* (Apr 21, 2008)

another vote for tigi. i love the dumb blonde stuff & s factor colour safe shampoo. they both smell sooo yummy!


----------



## user79 (Apr 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BuyMeLipGloss* 

 
_TiGi stuff has the best scent in general IMO._

 
Can't stand their products, and the smells are so artificial. One of their shampoos really irritated my scalp and ruined my hair. Never again.



Matrix Biolage products smell divine!


----------



## thezander (Apr 22, 2008)

Lush American Cream conditioner smells great and so does their I Love Juicy shampoo... that one's a bit drying tho. Aveda makes this yummy smelling mint-rosemary hair line, more a fresh/herbal smell if you like that. And I recently tried a bunch of different Bumble + Bumble products at a salon and I loved almost all of them, smell-wise and results-wise.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Apr 22, 2008)

John Frieda brilliant brunette... Love 'em!


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Apr 26, 2008)

Organix smells really good. I have their coconut milk slit ends mender and it's yummy. They also have vanilla, mango and other scents.


----------



## User67 (Apr 26, 2008)

L'Oreal Nature's Therapy products smell amazing!!!


----------



## _su (Apr 26, 2008)

Paul Mitchell daily cleansing shampoo smells like fruity citrus candy

The Tigi/Bedhead color-safe conditioner (the product itself is light purple) smells like candy too, but more rich/creamy


----------



## vocaltest (May 7, 2008)

ALTERNA! All the way! Its quite pricey (at least £19.50 for the shampoo) but it smells like amazing! The hemp repair (yellow one) smells gorgeous and lasts all day. And its all sulfate and silicone free! I don't think any of Paul Mitchell's shampoo's/conditioners smell very nice. They do to begin with, then the smell fades 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## TDoll (May 8, 2008)

I love love love the scent of Aveda's shampoos and conditioners.  They have a really natural, herbal, minty, jasmine scent.  I use the Color Conserve and Pure Abundance lines and not only do they really deliver result-wise, but the scent makes me feel like I've been to a spa! I'm addicted.


----------



## ndn-ista (May 8, 2008)

Philosophy Amazing Grace!!!


----------



## Jello89 (Jun 7, 2008)

I love the smell of the Shampoos/conditioners from the Sensories line of RUSK


----------



## Carlyx (Jun 7, 2008)

Aussie..smells absolutely GORGEOUS!


----------



## NatalieMT (Jun 7, 2008)

TiGi, I have the Bed Head Dumb Blonde shampoo and conditioner and they smell of yummy tropical it's gorgeous and the scent really lasts too!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *so_siqqq* 

 
_TiGi does make good smelling products though keep in mind good smelling products don't always produce good results (i.e Garnier Fructis)._

 
I on the other hand love garnier fructis , it does wonders for my hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I guess you just have to try a lot of them to see what works best for you.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Jun 8, 2008)

Alterna's shine spray smells like orange candy. Love it.


----------



## red.pill (Jun 9, 2008)

garnier has another line of shampoos besides fructis, it is called ultra beauty/ultra doux/ultra dolce (depending on in which european country you buy it) and they smell amazing! they have a vanilla, fig&rose... but my favorite is blackberry&mure...i wish there would be a perfume with that kind of smell!


----------



## ToxicAllure (Jun 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *estrella* 

 
_Aussie Moist shampoo & conditioner smell like Jolly Rancher candies...not any specific one, but like when you open up the bag and can smell all of them mingling together._

 

Oh oh! I agree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I loooooove the smell of Aussie Shampoo. Plus...its like what...$2-3? 
AND IT WORKS
Even better.


----------



## tania_nia (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *S.S.BlackOrchid* 

 
_Organix smells really good. I have their coconut milk slit ends mender and it's yummy. They also have vanilla, mango and other scents._

 
Second the Organix Line! I have coconut milk shamp. and cond. and it smells delish and is gentle esp if you have to wash your hair everyday like me. I'm going to Target today to try the Target only Pomegranate one. I also think that Redken products smell delish. Can't do Tigi shamp and cond but their Afterparty Rocks my world!!!!


----------



## AllisonWeaver (Jun 10, 2008)

I agree with the two girls who said they like John Frieda products (both said Brilliant Brunette).
I use John Frieda Sheer Blond hair products, and while the scent isn't any thing I crave, I get an insane amount of compliments from people that they like how my hair smells, especially from guys.
For fruit fragrances, if you can find any of the older Herbal Essences (the ones between the herbal fragrances and the new ones, that were fruit-y) products, try those. I don't find they work nearly as well as John Frieda Sheer Blond shampoos and conditioners, but they do nail the fruit smell! Plus, the scent will last in your hair for a while (two days for me, though I wash it daily).


----------



## xShoegal (Jun 13, 2008)

U know Herbal Essences?


----------



## KikiB (Jun 16, 2008)

Frederic Fekkai Glossing is definitely male-approved...it's a very nice herbal-plant-y scent. Almost like ferns and grass. A lot of their stuff smells good-the Protein line smells like vanilla cream. 

I love too the Tea Tree shampoo by Paul Mitchell...at least I believe that is who does it...talk about invigorating.


----------



## firstblush (Jun 18, 2008)

all of alba botanica's hawaiian shampoos smell _really_ good, especially honeydew.


----------



## KellyBean (Jun 18, 2008)

L'oreal kids stuff. Seroiusly!

It smells amazing!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 31, 2008)

Redken Color Extend Shampoo and Conditioner


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jul 31, 2008)

*I got my hair done two days ago...When my stylist was washing my hair, there was this *incredible* coconutty smell...Mmmm...Better than Coconuts, even; Coconuts and..something else...Yum.*

*So, I asked her what it was, and she said it was something (new/er?) from the Back To Basics line. BTB has some wonderful smelling products..I used to use their line about ten years back; when it first came out..The Mother of the kid I used to nanny for used it, and I can remember showering in their house once, and she told me to use anything of hers I wanted, and I found the Back To Basics. I used it once, and that DAY I went to the mall and bought some from the salon there!!*

*I haven't used it for a very long time...that's only 'cause I've found a few proudcts I like better for my hair (but not for the smell...IMO, NOTHING beats BTB for smell-good-y-ness!!), like OJON, and Goldwell [for color-treated hair]..OJON is GREAT...and I DO like the smell-some people don't-but it does not compare w/ the smell of BTB. Every product in their line has a different scent..and they're all sensuously pleasing  to the olfactory system! *

*Just for the hell'a it, I think I will go and buy some of that BTB stuff my hairdresser used on me...I don't think I'll use it ALL the time, but every week or so...just 'cause it's heavenly!!!*


----------

